# Taking 2 year old to Cirque du soleil



## cahwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

We're going tonight. Is there anything I should be prepared for as far as taking a toddler? She loves music and dancing and such, but I'm afraid it might be somewhat intense for her. We won tickets so we are not really losing out on any money if it doesn't work out. I'm just not sure what to expect!


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not sure which performance you're going to see. I've seen several and they are kinda intense - nonstop activity and noise - plus the energy of a large audience. It also might be loud for your little one.

You might be bummed if you have to leave early . . . even though it didn't cost anything, because you will probably LOVE it. I honestly don't think a two year old is going to get much out of it - is there anyway to get a babysitter so you can have an adult evening out?


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

depends on which show it is. Some of the cirque shows are super intense. Masks, creepy music, the whole nine yards...

Some are upbeat and really happy.


----------



## ginadc (Jun 13, 2006)

My DD loves music and dancing too, but I don't think I would have taken her to CdS at two. We just took her to Big Apple Circus (she just turned 3), which is much more kid-oriented, and she loved it and sat all the way through...but even with that, she definitely got wiggly and required active management.

The Cirque web site says: "It is important to note that many of our shows have loud noises and darkness that may frighten some children," and unless the child has ticketed seat, they have to stay seated on your lap at all times.

I would echo the PP's suggestion of getting a sitter so you could enjoy the performance. If you do bring her, then I'd say just be prepared that you may need to leave quickly if she does get upset--which could be disappointing for you if you're really enjoying the show.


----------



## mommy2naomi (Jun 4, 2007)

I've watched several shows on TV and I wouldn't take my DD. Some of the acts even scared me a little, the masks and loud music are a little much.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Warn your child beforehand that it might be loud, and that there will be people in all different types of costumes -- some may look happy, some may be a little scary, some will be pretty, etc. -- but that all the people on stage are having fun and doing their jobs, no one is in any danger. Oh, and remind her right before it starts that she needs to be quiet.

I think it's great that you're taking her! She may not "get a lot out of it" beyond enjoying the show, but who cares? Go and have fun!!


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have some kind of ear plugs/ear covers that might be helpful? things can get really loud and intense


----------



## cahwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. The show is Saltimbanco and on the website it does say its a "family show." It's at the family arena too, so I am hoping it won't be too scary. We were going to have my mom come along and be on child duty in case dd wants to leave or gets scared, but she bailed on me last minute. So we're kinda stuck. Shes the only one that babysits dd. Hmmmm I'm kinda worried now. It seems it could go either way. I did let her watch a clip on the computer which she liked, but I know thats no where near how intense it will be actually being there.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Hm. I can't find it on their website now, but I know that I have seen on their website before that they do not allow children under five. It might be worth specifically checking with them before you drive over.


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

We took dd when she was 2 and she lasted about 10 minutes. VERY dark and VERY loud. It was actually a little disorienting to me, I couldn't even see her face to check how she was doing. I think if you go prepared to leave early, you will enjoy it if you get to stay longer.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Saltimbanco is very mild, I would just warn her about it being loud, hold her close and be prepared to leave the auditorium if she gets disruptive. Tickets are pricey and you don't want to ruin the experience for someone sitting near you who paid full price to see a show not hear your daughter freak out.


----------



## cahwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

ITA with that. I am not one to stay in the auditorium if she is screaming. Dh and I talked and we are going into this not expecting much. I certainly don't think we will make it the whole hour and a half, even if she does like it. Dh and I were contemplating not going at all, but we figure it can't hurt to try and we will just be prepared to leave. I just wish my mom wouldn't have bailed on me so we could have stuck to the original plan.







:


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope you have fun. FWIW, I wouldn't be at all surprised if she sits in amazement for the whole show. It is pretty cool.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

We saw Kooza. I agree with the others, it's a long show for a 2 year old, plus dark and loud.
And when we went it was under the big top so the seating was pretty tight.
She won't be able to get down and move around much.

But, with no other alternatives, it's worth a shot to bring her and just leave if you have to. You're not going to want to leave though, it's awesome!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Will your dd be quiet enough? We went to see La Nouba 2 years ago and the people behind us brought a 6 month old and a toddler. It drove us crazy. The little sounds and chatter kids make totally ruined the dreamlike state the shows put you in.


----------



## cahwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dd was fine. She was much less distracting than the 20 people, in our section alone, that came in late. And the ushers that kept walking in and out and crinkling paper.







: There were about 5 other kids in the whole place and I honestly think the show was toned down for kids. It never got dark, it wasn't loud or intense. Honestly if dh and I had gone alone and paid for tickets we would have been disappointed. It was way more toned down than clips I had seen on tv or the internet.

We did leave at intermission so it could have gotten crazy after that, but I sure wouldn't have paid what our tickets cost for that show.







I really think they geared it to be a kids show, but there were no kids there! Dd liked it though and sat quietly through it so as far as that goes it was fine.


----------

